# Microchip Implants for Terrorists



## Colin (Oct 27, 2009)

*The PATRIOT MICROCHIP is intended to be implanted in terrorists.
The implant is specifically designed to be installed in the forehead.

When properly installed it will allow the implantee to speak to God.*











*It comes in various sizes*:








** The exact size of the implant will be selected by
   a well-trained and highly-skilled technician.

* The implant may or may not be painless.

* Side effects, like headaches and nausea, are temporary.

* Some bleeding or swelling may occur at the injection site.

* Guaranteed to last a life time, or your money back

Please enjoy the security we provide for you.*

*The Marines*​


----------

